# Max Audio Level is 0.0 dB



## cobbaroo1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Read the title.

IMAGE:


----------



## Harold (Mar 6, 2016)

And?


----------



## cobbaroo1 (Mar 6, 2016)

While recording, there is no sound whatsoever, even though sound is being outputted to the sources. I am unable to tell if this is a symptom or the cause.


----------



## Harold (Mar 6, 2016)

It's neither. What media player are you using to check your recordings?


----------



## cobbaroo1 (Mar 6, 2016)

Wait.... Nevermind. I just realized my media player was muted. FAIL!!!!


----------



## Harold (Mar 6, 2016)

You need more coffee.


----------



## cobbaroo1 (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Teh Freek (Mar 8, 2016)

0 dB is 0 decibels of attenuation, which means full volume.


----------

